# What's your favorit kind of music when you're.......



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

What is your favorit kind of music or bands-singersongwriters when you're happy,sad or feelin'blue ?


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmm a tough one... But when I feel down  a little *Tortiose*, when I'm happy :lol: a little bit of *SKA or Northern Soul*, but when I'm angry :devil: *Big Black or Rapeman* helps release some aggression...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Feel good singalong that I never get bored of is Journey "Dont Stop Believin"


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

When im feelin down or even good Simple Minds always goes down well!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Feeling sad is usually temporary with me so i'm usually trying to cheer myself up with some QOTSA.

Feeling happy is currently Paramore but usually some grungy/rocky stuff.

Angry absolutly has to be Fat Of The Land Album by Prodigy. You start of angry but by the time you've got to Narayan, you're feeling much better.

Being the age i am, Faithless' Insomnia is usually the soundtrack to my Euphoric moments.


----------

